# Weird furniture question!



## Rvgirl42 (May 27, 2020)

Hi all, the stuff I worry about regarding relocation seems to hit me before I go to sleep, so I'm throwing this worry out to the experts in this forum. It's a weird worry but something I don't know!

I am hoping to retire in Spain. I have all the logistics/legal stuff sorted out. I speak reasonable Spanish but I'm not good enough for the complexities of buying and delivering furniture! 

So, for those of you who are not fluent in Spanish, how did you buy your basic furniture items, such as a bed, nightstand, dresser, couch, table, etc.? (I am moving from the United States and do not want to ship it overseas. I would rather get basic items over there.) 

Did you go into furniture stores? If so, what was the language experience for you? Did you work with other expats or find shops where someone spoke English? 

I CAN go into a store and ask for a couch, etc., in Spanish, but if that is what I need to do, I would like to know from you folks first then prepare a script or something!! 

Thank you for putting my mind at ease! 

Ellen


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Take advantage of the internet. Open Ikea USA in one window on your computer. Open Ikea Spain in a second one. Compare the terms. The website layout and many of the products are the same. That means you can use it like a rosetta stone.

I'm not suggesting buying from them but you of course can.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola, 

You don't say where you are moving to; English is spoken a lot more than when I moved to Spain in 2003. However, the Spanish are a really helpful race and are delighted when you speak their language, however badly. 

It wasn't difficult to learn the basics of bed, sofa, lights etc. Just take one at a time, take a deep breath and jump in the deep end - you will be surprised just how well it goes 

Davexf


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

Many properties, especially those which have been second homes, come fully furnished. This at least allows you to move in, then decide what you really want. If you are replacing an item (especially something electrical) you warn the company in advance and they take the old one away. Good items go to a second home too.
In some shops you can also order a complete house pack for X OOO euros which they then deliver and install or make up. This takes away the worry of buying lots of separate items but also some of the fun imo.


----------



## anh12 (Apr 17, 2019)

Hi Rvgirl42,

I agree with the previous posts about Spaniards speaking English much more these days, and being really helpful. I wouldn't worry about language issues when it's time to buy furniture. You'll be fine.

I did, however, want to share something that has been an issue for me when buying furniture. Often when you choose a good bed or sofa in a store, you have to order it and it will then be made for you. This could take anywhere from three to ten weeks. They're very upfront, even proud, about it, and you can often find the timing on the company's website. I was caught by surprise by this, thinking that the stores would have warehouses with the furniture ready to go, like Ikea. That's not the case. So I ended up with some cheap roll-up mattresses for the floor once I got tired of the air mattress. 

I was able to pick up some used / antique furniture, which can be delivered fairly quickly if you're lucky enough to find something you like. Another thing I learned is that Facebook is the place to look for local buy/sell and advice groups, as well as local businesses that often don't have websites.


----------



## Rvgirl42 (May 27, 2020)

anh12 said:


> Hi Rvgirl42,
> 
> I agree with the previous posts about Spaniards speaking English much more these days, and being really helpful. I wouldn't worry about language issues when it's time to buy furniture. You'll be fine.
> 
> ...


This is so helpful! Thank you so much!! Are the things they make for you preorder good quality?


----------



## Rvgirl42 (May 27, 2020)

ccm47 said:


> Many properties, especially those which have been second homes, come fully furnished. This at least allows you to move in, then decide what you really want. If you are replacing an item (especially something electrical) you warn the company in advance and they take the old one away. Good items go to a second home too.
> In some shops you can also order a complete house pack for X OOO euros which they then deliver and install or make up. This takes away the worry of buying lots of separate items but also some of the fun imo.


This is great to know. I love knowing all these options. I will sleep a lot better now. Thank you!


----------



## Rvgirl42 (May 27, 2020)

davexf said:


> Hola,
> 
> You don't say where you are moving to; English is spoken a lot more than when I moved to Spain in 2003. However, the Spanish are a really helpful race and are delighted when you speak their language, however badly.
> 
> ...


Yes, I thought of this after I posted! I should have said. It will probably be near Javea or that area. It's the place I am the most familiar since my parents owned a boat business there in the 70's. I am sure it's gotten quite a bit larger since then. I will start there and see. That is so nice to know about the Spaniards. I learned Spanish in Spain then lived in Mexico as an exchange student and the Mexicans laughed at me because I used the Spanish words and accent. I think I will become much more confident speaking Spanish in Spain where I won't be laughed at! Thank you!


----------



## Rvgirl42 (May 27, 2020)

NickZ said:


> Take advantage of the internet. Open Ikea USA in one window on your computer. Open Ikea Spain in a second one. Compare the terms. The website layout and many of the products are the same. That means you can use it like a rosetta stone.
> 
> I'm not suggesting buying from them but you of course can.


That is a great idea! It is options like these that are so helpful. All of you on this board have really been great. I feel much more confident now. Thank you!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Rvgirl42 said:


> That is a great idea! It is options like these that are so helpful. All of you on this board have really been great. I feel much more confident now. Thank you!


It might be better to use Ikea UK or Ireland. If you do the products will likely be exactly the same. That will make it even easier than the US site.


----------



## Rvgirl42 (May 27, 2020)

NickZ said:


> It might be better to use Ikea UK or Ireland. If you do the products will likely be exactly the same. That will make it even easier than the US site.


That's probably a good idea! I have two screens so I can open all three!


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

https://www.elcorteingles.es/ has a lot of furniture, and it can be bought online. If you can get to one of their stores with a decent furniture display then the staff will be able to assist in English if necessary.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

I would also say to visit some of the charity shops/warehouses.

We have a great one near here that has loads of furniture and at great prices. 
Its a large warehouse and they even deliver stuff direct to you. 

Saves on waste and some of the stuff is nearly new.


----------



## Rvgirl42 (May 27, 2020)

Barriej said:


> I would also say to visit some of the charity shops/warehouses.
> 
> We have a great one near here that has loads of furniture and at great prices.
> Its a large warehouse and they even deliver stuff direct to you.
> ...


I needed to hear this! I love to buy recycled when possible, particularly in the beginning where I am not sure where I will settle. I love a bargain too. Thank you!


----------



## Rvgirl42 (May 27, 2020)

Chopera said:


> https://www.elcorteingles.es/ has a lot of furniture, and it can be bought online. If you can get to one of their stores with a decent furniture display then the staff will be able to assist in English if necessary.





Chopera said:


> https://www.elcorteingles.es/ has a lot of furniture, and it can be bought online. If you can get to one of their stores with a decent furniture display then the staff will be able to assist in English if necessary.


Wow! This link is very helpful. I took a look and also found my dog's food here. These are the kinds of things new expats just don't know about such as where to get basic things like dog food or leashes, if needed. There are the big box stores you are used to but don't know the names of ones overseas - particularly for the European stores. I'm in the US. 

What is this store? Is it sort of a Target equivalent in Spain? It seems like they have good prices, too. 

Thank you!


----------



## Rvgirl42 (May 27, 2020)

Rvgirl42 said:


> Wow! This link is very helpful. I took a look and also found my dog's food here. These are the kinds of things new expats just don't know about such as where to get basic things like dog food or leashes, if needed. There are the big box stores you are used to but don't know the names of ones overseas - particularly for the European stores. I'm in the US.
> 
> What is this store? Is it sort of a Target equivalent in Spain? It seems like they have good prices, too.
> 
> Thank you!


Just had to add that this website really took a lot of stress off me. Thanks again. They have a delivery membership, as well. I was concerned about getting pots, pans, a mattress, etc., and really in this day and age I don't have to interact with anyone. I can order a lot of basic things online from there and have them delivered. Furniture I would want to see in person but I can't tell you how much I appreciate this. Prices are good, even without the sale. Some comparable to the US and some cheaper.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Rvgirl42 said:


> Wow! This link is very helpful. I took a look and also found my dog's food here. These are the kinds of things new expats just don't know about such as where to get basic things like dog food or leashes, if needed. There are the big box stores you are used to but don't know the names of ones overseas - particularly for the European stores. I'm in the US.
> 
> What is this store? Is it sort of a Target equivalent in Spain? It seems like they have good prices, too.
> 
> Thank you!


No, El Corte Inglés is not sort of a Target! It's a big department store, but it's upscale and also generally pricey.They have a lower cost version more on par with Target which is called Hipercor. Other big box stores more like Target or Walmart would be Carrefour and Alcampo. They all have online ordering.


----------



## CltFlyboy (Feb 11, 2020)

We were amazed at how much variety El Corte Ingles has when we went to the one in Tarragona a year and a half ago. You're from the US, so imagine taking Whole Foods, Lowe's or Home Depot, Macy's and a bunch more stores and putting them under one roof. We were impressed - they seemed to have everything and more.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

I believe El Corte Inglés is the biggest department store chain in Europe. I've always been impressed with how they manage to provide everything you could wish for, without resorting to a "stack 'em high, sell 'em cheap" philosophy. Yes you do pay a bit extra there, but you generally get a better qulaity of product and service along with it.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Chopera said:


> I believe El Corte Inglés is the biggest department store chain in Europe. I've always been impressed with how they manage to provide everything you could wish for, without resorting to a "stack 'em high, sell 'em cheap" philosophy. Yes you do pay a bit extra there, but you generally get a better quality of product and service along with it.


Service tends to be very good in el corte inglés. I do tend to do christmas shopping (or some) there because they wrap it for you!! When we got married, we used their travel agency for the honeymoon and they organised every little detail including some surprises for us during the week and were very attentive. We also always buy our christmas jamón there too... and they are great, my OH likes more tocino and they actually cut it so we can see inside before we buy it! 

For furniture they are a bit pricey on things like beds, sofas etc. But there are lower cost big chain places such as conforama which have pretty much everything you need to kt out a house.


----------



## Max Rigger (Aug 2, 2020)

The Ikea Spain website is multilanguage so click English. Google chrome browser translates sites to English.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Max Rigger said:


> The Ikea Spain website is multilanguage so click English. Google chrome browser translates sites to English.


If you do that you'll never learn the local words.


----------

